# Bristol Shops



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all

Any decent reptile shops in Bristol or nearby?:2thumb:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

There's Reptile Zone.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, anymore?


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

thers two that i know of reptile world by filton and prehestoric reptils which is now owned by reptile world both very pricey went to prehestoric just after xmas was empty due xmas but what was there was overpriced as example they had tokay geckos selling at £39.95 each youve got cadburys garden center at conngsbury thu have got dearer do sometimes have some jems there was blagdons water center thu been told theyve closed down also almondsbury garden center on the a38 just close to cribbs causeway motorway junction hope this helps


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

batcode said:


> thers two that i know of reptile world by filton and prehestoric reptils which is now owned by reptile world both very pricey went to prehestoric just after xmas was empty due xmas but what was there was overpriced as example they had tokay geckos selling at £39.95 each youve got cadburys garden center at conngsbury thu have got dearer do sometimes have some jems there was blagdons water center thu been told theyve closed down also almondsbury garden center on the a38 just close to cribbs causeway motorway junction hope this helps


Thats great thanks. thinking of taking a trip there so just wondered what shops I could pop into lol


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

theres one in gloucester road just up from risk gym,its got a small amount but great prices on food(frozen/live) i've been going there since 1981 nice bloke and like the last guy said the other two in bristol got crazy prices and staff that seem to know it all


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

nip99 said:


> theres one in gloucester road just up from risk gym,its got a small amount but great prices on food(frozen/live) i've been going there since 1981 nice bloke and like the last guy said the other two in bristol got crazy prices and staff that seem to know it all


Know what the Gloucester Road one is called? I'm not far away in Pill and would love to know if there's anyone nearby.

I'd treat Cadbury's with a pinch of salt. They tend to be more expensive and some of their staff is less than stellar. Go in knowing what you need, not looking for advice is what I'd say with them.


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

Filton aqua i think,the guy that runs it is dave hes been in the game for 30 plus years and a good un


----------

